# Opinions on puppies



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I've found a couple of chihuahua girls that I'm interested in and wanted some opinions.

This one is in Manchester (49 miles away). She costs £695, is KC registered, both parents can be seen and is ready to go on 21st Sept. Other than that there isn't a huge amount of info but they say to call for more details. 










This one is from the Wirral (11 miles away). She is £650, comes with 5 gen pedigree, full vet check certificate and puppy pack. Both parents can be seen and are KC registered. Ready to go in 2-3 weeks. 










I like both but I would have liked the sable girl to have had a more black mask. I think I prefer the brown and white one. Do you think their colourings will change at all? The sable one is closer and the advert has more detail, which I prefer, I know she has at least one litter mate and I can see her before putting on a deposit and then go pick her up. I could probably get a lift to Manchester to pick the other one up but wouldn't be able to afford more than one trip or want to ask my sister to take me twice so I would have to put a deposit down without seeing her. They do only want a £25 deposit though which wouldn't be too bad if I got there and decided against her. Alternately I can wait and see what else comes up but these are the best I've seen since I've been looking for the last few weeks. Opinions please.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry about the size!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I adore #2 personally


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Melissa they are both adorable!!

The 2nd one looks a little like my Poppy who was sable when we got her and is now a flaming red  so they can change a lot

Here's an old thread showing the change http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/53213-colour-change.html


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

they are both cute but I like #2 the most


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh gosh, I'm not sure I'd be able to decide if I were you. I'd probably have to go see them both, lol. They are so cute. I like the odd markings of the brown and white girl and the cute black spot on her nose. I wish there were more pictures of her. I'd like to see a profile shot. Maybe you should call and ask if they have anymore pictures! And pictures of the parents. That's how I made my decision for Gemma.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

my favorite is the first puppy because i love all the white on the face, its just so different and i love that


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

elaina said:


> my favorite is the first puppy because i love all the white on the face, its just so different and i love that


Exactly! I love the oddballs, the ones that are different from most. I think they are so cute! The puppy we almost got and went and saw before Gemma was white with funny brown markings on her face and butt. She was so cute but unfortunately she was not very healthy when we saw her so we decided to wait. Then we found Gemma!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I do love the colourings but then I love the red ones like Sugar and Spice. I love the markings around the brown one's nose. There are a bunch of pictures of her but I just chose the best one because the others are odd angles. I'm just about to go to bed but I'll PM you the link tomorrow Caitlin so you can have a look. Think I'm going to contact them both and ask a bunch of questions.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I would love to see more pictures to decide! They are both beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I do love the colourings but then I love the red ones like Sugar and Spice. I love the markings around the brown one's nose. There are a bunch of pictures of her but I just chose the best one because the others are odd angles. I'm just about to go to bed but I'll PM you the link tomorrow Caitlin so you can have a look. Think I'm going to contact them both and ask a bunch of questions.


Ah, okay. I can't wait to see. I think you should contact both breeders and go with the one that you think sounds best. Ask about the puppies and their parents and what their temperaments are like.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Ask to see pictures of the parents. If you like how they look, you will be happy with how your puppy turns out most likely. ALL puppies are CUTE!  But they grow up. 

I would also ask what they feed, as I'd be looking for a breeder who is knowledgeable on nutrition. Also ask if patellas in the parents have been checked. I know there are no health testing rules in the UK, but you want a breeder who at least knows what patellas are.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I think I love the first one the most! I love her markings! The sable is gorgeous but I don't thinks she will keep her black mask bc it's so small already. Leo's whole face was almost black when we got him and now it's only on his muzzle. The white stripe on puppy one's face is so stunning!! Just my 2 cents! 
Either one will be beautiful!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I am partial to the second one because of the faint black mask. Both are super cute though! Why not just get both


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> Ask to see pictures of the parents. If you like how they look, you will be happy with how your puppy turns out most likely. ALL puppies are CUTE!  But they grow up.
> 
> I would also ask what they feed, as I'd be looking for a breeder who is knowledgeable on nutrition. Also ask if patellas in the parents have been checked. I know there are no health testing rules in the UK, but you want a breeder who at least knows what patellas are.


Oh Tracy, always the voice of wise reason .... but all that stuff is so boring & inherently sensible when one sees pics of pups, giggles & joking, yes, you're quite right, one must be diligent.

And to think I was coming in to say, "Weeeeeell, has your sister picked you up to go to see #2 yet, if not why aren't you walking there ... hitchhike woman, do something, train surf or whatever they call it, just get there!!!", again, joking.

Re #1, having shown horses all my life I'm a bit of a stickler for just a very neat star or symetrical blaze, and would be the same when looking for a dog, everything even, so the face marking on her really doesn't do it for me but, hey, not my puppy 

My little sable Ollie has darkened up rather than lightened over the months.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Bouncing off the above post, if you got the first pup BLAZER would be a cute name!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I think the second one much better! I'm not a Gabon the white mark on the first. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

ljwilson said:


> I think the second one much better! I'm not a *Gabon* the white mark on the first.


LMAO on the spell change thingie of those dang iPhones - how on earth does it change "big" to "Gabon" and what the heck is a Gabon anway


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

I love the first one. I adore that marking on her face- adds character!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> LMAO on the spell change thingie of those dang iPhones - how on earth does it change "big" to "Gabon" and what the heck is a Gabon anway


Hahaha! You can tell I didn't read that before I hit send!


----------



## Loveoscar (Jul 22, 2012)

They are both adorable! I think I like the 2nd one myself but then again you'll have to consider their personalities as well.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Both are cute, and both will change colour as they age. The first pup looks sable as well to me, and I agree with Dee about the markings, I prefer symmetry (or no white.)
Talk to both breeders, how they have been reared is far more important than what they will look like. If they both seem like good breeders then go and visit. You get to meet both sets of parents, which will tell you a lot about the pups.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Oh Tracy, always the voice of wise reason .... but all that stuff is so boring & inherently sensible when one sees pics of pups, giggles & joking, yes, you're quite right, one must be diligent.
> 
> And to think I was coming in to say, "Weeeeeell, has your sister picked you up to go to see #2 yet, if not why aren't you walking there ... hitchhike woman, do something, train surf or whatever they call it, just get there!!!", again, joking.
> 
> ...


Dee you just read my mine! I was getting ready to type take them both LOL I could never choose!


----------



## kiddo88 (Sep 12, 2012)

tehehe! I love the one with the white stripe up her head! It's so unique


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow...the difference in colour is huge! I think she might turn out pretty red. It's funny to see the difference in opinions. I like to look of th brown one best because she's not symmetrical...I think her face is cute and unique. But I do like both. I've sent them emails asking a bunch of questions and if I don't get a response I'll give them a call. The sister has agreed to go to Manchester if I decide on that one. 

Since so many people were interested in the pics I thought I'd post them here...


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Melissa, she has melted my heart! So gorgeous! Her markings are perfect and unique! I agree, I love that her markings are not symmetrical! Her face is so precious! I want her!! Lol


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I like the first one, even though both are very loveable..I dunno, I imagine she would look nice next to Mylo I guess. As for color changing..Kalisee was all white when we got her and now her pink skin is much darker, she is still white but she has a big splotch of tan (which I like to call "golden"  ) They do tend to change.

How I wish you could get both!


----------



## Bellababy (Sep 9, 2012)

#2 ❤🐶


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Wow...the difference in colour is huge! I think she might turn out pretty red. It's funny to see the difference in opinions. I like to look of th brown one best because she's not symmetrical...I think her face is cute and unique. But I do like both. I've sent them emails asking a bunch of questions and if I don't get a response I'll give them a call. The sister has agreed to go to Manchester if I decide on that one.
> 
> Since so many people were interested in the pics I thought I'd post them here...


Yes this one it's so different,love it


----------



## BorderKelpie (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm new to this forum, but I'd like to make a suggestion if I may, please. 
I've dealt a lot with breeders over the years (showing and trialing my dogs), my most recent experiences may help a bit. I contacted two breeders on two different breeds of dogs. In the case of my Kelpie, he wasn't exactly what I wanted (or so I thought at the time) but the breeder was supportive and helpful and years later, one of my two best friends in the world. The kelpie has turned out better than I thought he ever could - I'm glad I trusted her. With my female poodle, I went to a breeder, got the 'perfect' poodle (again, or so I thought) and she was precious. But, when I had an issue and tried to contact him - he was done with the whole thing - no support, no replies, no nothing. He was willing to sell me another, but not resolve the (minor) issue with her. I didn't purchase another from him, but when trying to contact him again recently about the same issue (and I was not ugly about it at all, just wanted to know why the KC papers amd vaccine records never showed up), his number's been changed, email account gone, etc. 

I'm going to suggest that you determine which of the breeders you can see yourself becoming friends with. Who do you wish to remain in contact with to give happy updates, ask questions of, that would be most willing to help with a problem? Just a weird thought. It's always nice to know someone has your back (and your pup's back) if needed. 

All things being equal - I LOVE the first puppy with the crooked blaze. Soooo cute!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh my gosh, the brown and white girl is PRECIOUS! I love her markings and look at that adorable head! I think she's going to be very beautiful. If she comes from a good breeder that you feel is trustworthy and someone you can stay in contact with over the years, I would say go get her!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I think that's my decision Caitlin and very good suggestions Borderkelpie. My preference is the brown girl but I'm going to ask lots of questions and see who I prefer as a breeder and which girl I prefer based on the info. Thanks everyone.


----------



## amylounell (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh my I LOVE the first baby!! I wouldn't want to
choose either though!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I think that's my decision Caitlin and very good suggestions Borderkelpie. My preference is the brown girl but I'm going to ask lots of questions and see who I prefer as a breeder and which girl I prefer based on the info. Thanks everyone.


Which one?? The white stripe baby or black mask baby?


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Which one?? The white stripe baby or black mask baby?


The one with the white stripe.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> The one with the white stripe.


Awh that's my favorite! Have u talked to the breeder yet?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Melissa, Melissa, Melissa, my oh my how much I missed out on! What an exciting
time for you, a new Chi baby! If I judge by looks alone, I prefer baby #1. But I
think meeting them both would be a great idea, to see which pup chooses you.

Best of luck, let us know how it goes.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I think that's my decision Caitlin and very good suggestions Borderkelpie. My preference is the brown girl but I'm going to ask lots of questions and see who I prefer as a breeder and which girl I prefer based on the info. Thanks everyone.


Awesome.  She is so dang cute. Makes me want to get another puppy so much!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> Awesome.  She is so dang cute. Makes me want to get another puppy so much!


You should get one Caitlin! Get one while you're at home for Christmas... Much cheaper that way!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Awh that's my favorite! Have u talked to the breeder yet?


No...keep trying to get in touch but they must be busy today. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> You should get one Caitlin! Get one while you're at home for Christmas... Much cheaper that way!


OH GOD! Don't you even tempt me, missy! I want a little boy so much to name Walter!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Melissa, Melissa, Melissa, my oh my how much I missed out on! What an exciting
> time for you, a new Chi baby! If I judge by looks alone, I prefer baby #1. But I
> think meeting them both would be a great idea, to see which pup chooses you.
> 
> Best of luck, let us know how it goes.


LS!! How lovely to see you! I hope things haven't been too bad on your end and that the pack and hubby are well. I am excited now...I'm looking at new beds and playpens and I will be making sure to get cute pink and purple harnesses and such! I'm also looking forward to the excuse to make a pink siggy! I think a friend will do wonders for Mylo and I'll feel so much better that they have each other when they're home alone. I can't wait!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> OH GOD! Don't you even tempt me, missy! I want a little boy so much to name Walter!


Aw, that would be adorable! A Christmas present?  hehe


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Aw, that would be adorable! A Christmas present?  hehe


It would be really funny to see the look on my boyfriend's face if I came back home with two Chihuahuas. I think he'd pass out where he was standing, lol.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I really like the look of the first puppy. If it were me, I would visit both. See their personalities and their what their parents look like. Evaluate the breeders. And then decide what you like in each of them in decide. 

PS- whichever one you don't get, can you put her on a plane and sender he my way?


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> I really like the look of the first puppy. If it were me, I would visit both. See their personalities and their what their parents look like. Evaluate the breeders. And then decide what you like in each of them in decide.
> 
> PS- whichever one you don't get, can you put her on a plane and sender he my way?


Haha  Unfortunately one has gone already and the other breeder doesn't seem to be answering phones, emails or texts which puts me off a bit anyway.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> It would be really funny to see the look on my boyfriend's face if I came back home with two Chihuahuas. I think he'd pass out where he was standing, lol.


Do it! Do it! Do it!  We are always the voice of bad influence on here where buying chihuahuas is concerned!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Sep 9, 2012)

Is this a show breeder or a pet breeder? Show breeders can be a bit slow to answer if they are preparing for a weekend show. She may also be busy with the pups. I usually find that it's easier to get ahold of breeders on a Monday or Tuesday after their weekend shows are done and they are home trying to recooperate. Thursdays and Fridays are jampacked full of packing, last minute grooming and leaving.


----------

